
WhatWasThere - Put history in its place - aaronbrethorst
http://whatwasthere.com/
======
dtwwtd
If I remember correctly, this was presented at A2NewTech [
<http://www.a2newtech.org/> ] a few months back (I don't remember which
month). They had a good demo and I really like what they're trying to do.

I wish there was a little bit of a better way to do side by side comparisons
between Google Street View and the submitted photos. I'd prefer some sort of
side by side vew than the fade in/out method it has right now. I'm not sure I
have any ideas on how to make that better, for now.

E.g.:
[http://whatwasthere.com/browse.aspx#!/ll/42.278652,-83.73908...](http://whatwasthere.com/browse.aspx#!/ll/42.278652,-83.739087/id/625/info/sv/)

Great job guys!

------
ben1040
I remember seeing this in the demo pit at Google I/O and thinking it was one
of the coolest things I saw there, because I love browsing historic pictures.

I then promptly forgot the name of the service so thank you for posting this.
Now I'm going to go waste the rest of the night going through pictures here.

------
rrival
Love the concept and execution. Manually cross referencing "Then and Now"
pictures from the Denver Library of Congress made history tangible and finally
interesting for me.

------
unicornporn
Very related: <http://www.historypin.com/> (it also has the street view
overlay functionality, see <http://goo.gl/EVr92>)

Somewhat related: <http://www.oldsf.org/>

------
EricButler
Neat!

I'm working on something similar but with business listings. Currently has
some initial data for San Francisco and I'm working to add more.

<http://ghostpag.es/>

~~~
prawn
"Years: 1995.0, 1996.0, 1997.0" Awkward data presentation or are you planning
an 'interesting' way of specifying something like May 1995 as 1995.5?

~~~
EricButler
Ack, no, just using the wrong format string. Will fix it soon, thanks.

------
thatusertwo
Very nice cool site, good execution. Also impressed that this was built with
ASP

------
bostonvaulter2
I wonder if they're interested in local partners. I know a few people who've
been thinking about doing this in Hawaii.

------
eavc
This is very, very cool. Is it your project?

